# Caribe Piranha Getting Big! Nice Video!



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

He is starting to get some size, I like the way this video turned out, probably the best video to date that I made of him, hope you guys like it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Greg c said:


> He is starting to get some size, I like the way this video turned out, probably the best video to date that I made of him, hope you guys like it.


Very nice


----------

